# Alternative zu Speedfan



## feldex (6. September 2011)

Hallo,
wie in der überschrift gesagt suche ich eine alternative zu speedfan


----------



## Cuddleman (6. September 2011)

Unter welchen Gesichtspunkt, soll es Alternativ sein?


----------



## feldex (6. September 2011)

ähm die lüfter zu steuern


----------



## Cuddleman (6. September 2011)

Schade wenn's zum Auslesen der Temp's, Spannung und Drehzahlen per Grafik ginge , hätte ich eine Alternative.

Was bei allen MB's funktioniert ist eine Hardwarelüftersteuerung über Temperatursensoren.

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Zalman » Zalman ZM-MFC3 Lüfter-Controller


----------



## feldex (6. September 2011)

ja hatte ich schon ist nicht das was ich suche bin wirklich auf der suche nach einem tool/software


----------



## Hideout (6. September 2011)

Was möchtest du denn damit so erreichen, wenn ich mal so fragen darf 
Weil eigentlich wird der CPU Lüfter vom Mainboard (indirekt über die Temperatur) gesteuert, und das sollte auch so sein.
Ich weiß nicht was für ein Mainboard du hast aber bei manchen kann dort bestimmte Lüfterprofile wählen (Silent, Turbo usw.)

Oder geht es dir um die Gehäuselüfter, da kommt es auch auf das Mainboard an da nicht jedes auch die Gehäuselüfter steuern kann, geschweige denn über irgendein externes Programm.

Wäre erstmal gut zu wissen was du vor hast und wofür


----------



## feldex (6. September 2011)

also hab ein crosshair iv formula und möchte ALLE lüfter damit regeln können ob cpu-lüfter gehäuselüfter das hat mit meinem alten boarsd und speedfan super funktioniert mit dem asus aber nicht mehr


----------



## Hideout (6. September 2011)

Hab auch ein Asus Board, das regelt alle Lüfter je nach Temperatur (was ja auch Sinn macht ) kann aber im BIOS bzw. mit AI Suite die Lüfter auf ein bestimmtes Profil (Leise, Normal oder Turbo) einstellen. 
Endweder schaust du da mal oder aber wenn du alle Lüfter manuell regeln möchtest würde ich mir eine Lüftersteuerung holen und die Lüfter dort anschließen, obwohl es für den CPU Lüfter nicht empfehlenswert ist, der sollte über die Temperatur gesteuert sein.


----------



## feldex (6. September 2011)

ICH MÖCHTE MEINE LÜFTER ABER SELBER REGELNeine lüftersteuerung kommt für mich nicht infrage gibt keine die mich optisch anspricht es muss doch ein tool wie speedfan geben veruch mal das ai suite das hatte ich ganz vergessen


----------



## feldex (6. September 2011)

ai suite ist müll musst ja rechner rebooten^^


----------

